# silver and dove...



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

What do you think makes a very good silver and what makes a very good dove...

I have a couple of litters here that have a mix of both in ... but what do the judges really look for in the two ( p.s they are tans)

I will get some pics up soon of some of these babys


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It seems these days, Silvers need to be as pale as possible without being white :roll: So really they don't follow standard anymore so ignore that! LOL
Blueish cast and undercoat to silvers is still needed though I believe?

Doves should be the colour of doves. hehe Thats the way I look at it anyway.
http://www.rspbliverpool.org.uk/collared doves.jpg

Imagine that colour, but without the dirty brown cast.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I was reading an old mouse book from the 1930's that I bought on Amazon, it said that silvers were a cold grey and doves were a warm grey, but suggested that neither one was paler than the other. Nowadays the difference is that silvers are very pale and doves are darker. Wierd :?

Tans are funnier though - a true silver tan would have a buff coloured belly from the blue gene, but the silver tans being shown these days (including mine) are so obviously pale doves with their bright red bellies :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------

